# Smokey Gold tutorial



## mzjae (Nov 25, 2006)

This is my first tutorial on here so I don't know if I did well. Anyways, here you guys go...

Things you need:
- Eyeshadow base (UDPP)
- Benefit highbrow(optional)
- Corn shadestick
- Gold Dusk pigment
- Eyeshadows: Espresso, Goldmine, Amberlights, Shroom, Suspicion, Blacktied
- Blacktrack f/l
- Mascara
- Foundation, Powder & Bronzer
- Creamkiss c/l
- VGVI
- Springbean l/g
- Blush: Peachtwist
- Tools: 213, 266, 224, 205, 316, 129, 187 & a unknown fluff brush & powder brush

Start with a fresh face. Yeah, this is ugly. I'm all tired & crap. =P






Fill in your brows. I used Espresso for this.





Add your e/s base & blend it with fingers





After I add Benefit Highbrow. This is optional.





Now get some Shroom e/s & apply to your browbone





Then apply Corn shadestick to your lids only.





After apply Gold Dusk over Corn s/s





It should look like this now.





Now apply Goldmine to the inner lid w/ the 213





And now apply Amberlights to outer lid w/ the 213





It should look like this





Now pick up more Amberlights w/ the 224 & blend it between the middle of the lid & into the crease. I do it in sorta a windshield wiper motion & in small circles





It should look like this now.





Now take the 224 again & get some Suspicion & put it on your outer v & blend.





Then I take 224 again & get some Black Tied & put it over Suspicion to darken it more. Again, blend. =)





It'll look like this now...





Line the top lashline & waterline.





Curl your lashes.





Now I take the 205 brush & get some mascara on it. I paint my lashes instead of using a regular mascara brush. It separates the lashes instead of clumping them.





It'll look like this now.





Apply your foundation. I take some SFF w/ my 187 & apply it on my face while making a funny face.





After the foundation.





Now take your 224 to apply bronzer to contour your face. Make the fishy face so you can apply it to the hollows of your cheeks. Like this...





Now apply Peachtwist blush on your cheeks.





Line your lips with Creamkiss c/l





Fill with VGVI l/g





Finish your lips off with Springbean l/g





Since my cheeks look real bright, I lighten it by getting my Flirt skunk brush & blending it to make it softer.





Finish off with your powder. I used Medium Dark blot powder.





Then take a picture of yourself & post it on Specktra!


----------



## lovalotz (Nov 25, 2006)

Thank you for that!
You look gorgeous w/ou makeup..and even more beautiful with =)


----------



## n_c (Nov 25, 2006)

great tutorial...one question, what kind of hair is that 205 made out of?


----------



## sarahhh (Nov 25, 2006)

this is gorgeoussss. thanks so much!


----------



## mzjae (Nov 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_great tutorial...one question, what kind of hair is that 205 made out of?_

 
I'm not sure what hair it's made out of. the 205 isn't even on the website. Try searching in specktra for it because I know there's a thread somewhere.


----------



## ebonyannette (Nov 25, 2006)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!
This is sooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 25, 2006)

gorgeous


----------



## BlueRose (Nov 25, 2006)

thanks for the tut..great job


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Nov 25, 2006)

thanks, this is so pretty


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Nov 25, 2006)

You did a great job, thanks!  I'm going to try this!!


----------



## NFTP (Nov 25, 2006)

thats a great tutorial. you look great in the pics


----------



## User67 (Nov 25, 2006)

You did an awesome job! It's so funny because this looks so much like my signature every day look! I use Goldmine on the lid, Romp & Espresso in the crease, Black Tied on the outer corners & Nylon or Dazzlelight to highlight. It looks just like yours but just the crease is darker. And has anyone ever told you that you look like Cheryl from Dancing With The Stars? You're so cute! Thanks so much for posting this! Okay, I'm done rambling now.....


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 25, 2006)

awesome tutorial!  the finished product is really gorgeous!  thanks for posting


----------



## mzjae (Nov 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_You did an awesome job! It's so funny because this looks so much like my signature every day look! I use Goldmine on the lid, Romp & Espresso in the crease, Black Tied on the outer corners & Nylon or Dazzlelight to highlight. It looks just like yours but just the crease is darker. And has anyone ever told you that you look like Cheryl from Dancing With The Stars? You're so cute! Thanks so much for posting this! Okay, I'm done rambling now....._

 
Thank you!!! I want to see your everyday look! =] Oh man, you're like the 10th person to tell me I look like Cheryl. The first was my bf's mom. Then my bf saw her on Suite Life of Zack & Cody & he's all, "You look a lot like her!" Haha.


----------



## xJUDYx (Nov 25, 2006)

i really like the eyes! i might have to try this tonight, for sushi & dancin!


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 25, 2006)

You look great! Thanks for this tutorial.


----------



## User67 (Nov 25, 2006)

.....


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Nov 25, 2006)

Great tut, I'm definitley going to try this.


----------



## ginger9 (Nov 26, 2006)

Aww you look lovely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you for taking time to do a tutorial


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Nov 26, 2006)

wonderful tut... love it


----------



## Saints (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks for the tutorial, it's great!


----------



## d_flawless (Nov 26, 2006)

this is really pretty, i love the whole look


----------



## mzjae (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks ladies!!! =)


----------



## veilchen (Nov 28, 2006)

That's a really pretty look! Cool idea about using the brush to apply mascara!


----------



## zombie_candy (Nov 29, 2006)

great tutorial! what foundation color are you in SFF btw?


----------



## Bernadette (Nov 29, 2006)

Ooo I love it. I really need to buy corn S/S already.


----------



## mzjae (Dec 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zombie_candy* 

 
_great tutorial! what foundation color are you in SFF btw?_

 
Thank you. I'm an NC40 in SFF but NC42 in the powder.


----------



## milamonster (Dec 2, 2006)

thanks for posting this
it's gorgeous
imma have to try it out!


----------



## lover* (Dec 2, 2006)

Wow, GORGEOUS!


----------



## SoHeartc0rex3 (Dec 3, 2006)

Amazing.


----------



## Chloe2277 (Dec 3, 2006)

This is beautiful! I can't wait to try it!


----------



## Fallon (Dec 10, 2006)

That is gorgeous


----------



## Aliciaa (Dec 23, 2006)

really cute


----------



## ccarp001 (Dec 23, 2006)

what a great tut! : )


----------



## Green_eyes (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for a great tutorial.


----------



## sunsational (Jan 26, 2007)

very nice. thank you


----------



## makeupgal (Jan 26, 2007)

This is a great tutorial.  Thanks for this.  I am going to wear this look tonight.


----------



## Emmi (Jan 28, 2007)

Great tut!!


----------

